# people



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay, i think these must be my first 'people' photos on here... each has a story, hopefully the photos themselves will tell that story to you.
they were all taken at the Show on the weekend. (can't walk anywhere without my d80)




























rosesm


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweet, sweet. i especially like the crusty ol' feller.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

K,,,Nice shots! Have you ever used fill flash?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like 1 and 3. In that order.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Let's see...#1 Pretty; #2 Boredom Personified ; # 3 I'll borrow from mastercylinder and use "Crusty" 

Nice shots. I LOVE taking candids of people. They are often far more interesting than things. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love all three of them. You have a good eye for candid shots.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I love shots like these, my wife complain because when we go places I can people watch for hours. Good job


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice shots. Do you find it hard to shoot photos of people? I tend to be a little shy. I have heard that the more you do the easier it is.

SH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is a 90 degree lens for bashful shooters. rich

http://www.lordofthelens.net/servlet/Detail?no=9


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Ha ha Rich. That's pretty good. Karen, I really like these photos too. It is nice to see natural, unposed candid shots. Now as to their stories... #1 "I wish I had a real pony and lived in Texas." #2 "I wish I had a real pony and could sell soda in Texas." and #3, "Wow, I wish I had a real pony and it's hot as Texas here today." 
There is a theme there.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Ha ha Rich. That's pretty good. Karen, I really like these photos too. It is nice to see natural, unposed candid shots. Now as to their stories... #1 "I wish I had a real pony and lived in Texas." #2 "I wish I had a real pony and could sell soda in Texas." and #3, "Wow, I wish I had a real pony and it's hot as Texas here today."
> There is a theme there.


James, i think you have a problem. 

funnily enough, i wasn't thinking about Texas when i took any of those photos. 

Capt Rick, i have yet to learn about fill flash. should i have used it for the last photo, or all of them? i kind of like the shadows in that last shot.

i found myself holding my breath and waiting. for the girl on the merry-go-round (no two storey m-g-rs here, unfortunately) i waited and waited and waited. i wanted to capture the moment when the machine began moving but it was so sweltering hot that i couldn't stand being in the sun any longer.

the crusty fellow was from a place called Waihi (said: y-he). he was selling some great looking wooden things that i'll share when i get a chance to put them on the computer (the wood working guys might like them too, or the idea at least)... and he came up to me and asked me if i'd seen the giant pumpkins and taken any photos. well, he gave me his business card (it was hard to imagine this gentleman with a business card) and sent me off to find the pumpkins. he wants me to send him a photo. unfortunately i only got one photo of them - i'll add that too later in the week when i get the chance. the biggest one was 325kg (a little over 716 pounds). it was a biggun for sure.

the photo in the middle was a very much spur of the moment shot. i almost walked right past without realising that it would have been an interesting photo. i nearly called out to her as i lifted the camera and then thought better of it and just snapped her.

i feel very shy asking people for their photos. very very shy. especially as i don't know if what i'm going to take is going to turn out any good or not. it's nice to show them the pic in the viewfinder. the crusty man made me go and show his wife, he was grinning from ear to ear.

glad you like them  i want to take more now.


----------

